# Need help please



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Can anyone shed any light on the below post please. If a fellow detailer in the newport, cwmbran, Pontypool area could help, i would be very grateful :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=764510#post764510

Thanks

Smudge


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Smudge have you tried wiping it down with QD + cloth...... maybe the oils from the polish, if its not i would say you installed heavy holograming/marring.

What combo did you try ?
Are you sure you were breaking the polish right down ?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Also do you have a ptg ?


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Scud,

No I dont have a ptg at present, but I need to get one. Yes I used a LT when i wiped the panel down but makes no difference.

Ive tried loads of different combinations.

Tried menz FF on a CCS yellow. Didnt really touch the swirls
then menz 3.02 on sonus orange, a good 90% correction but notice the smearing. I then hit it with Menz FF with a CCS white I think. When I went down Marks house today he said about the smears. I have hadd this before but worked out it was the menz sealant i was using and since then have never used it and thus never had this problem.

Both myself and mark were pissed off today. I have recently done my own Rs Turbo and a Leon Cupra and had no such problems

Smudge


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

tbh i wouldnt go any further without a pro looking at it and getting some depth readings. 

Contact Peter Richards as he is the closest to you.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

This could be down to soft paint and micro-marring. A white CCS pad is still fairly stiff. You could try a softer finishing pad, the CCS Black or Blue.

Is the paint original or has it ever been resprayed?

Are you working by rotary or random orbital polisher?

I'm not a pro (yet - watch this space) but I'm in Cardiff and my PTG is coming next week, I may be able to do you some thickness readings if you want.

Sweet car by the way.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Matt,

Thanks for the offer that would be great. I tried the CCS black and Menz FF butdidnt seem to do to much. Im working with a PC, i have a Makita coming but not gonna use it till im happy and practiced on old panels.

It would be good to meet up and have a chat, I know there will be plenty of tea & coffee as Mark is a great host!!!!! LOL

Smudge


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Got a ptg if you guys need a lend, I'm by j23. Peter is your man though for the correction!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Your best bet would be to take some readings first Smudge before going any further to be on the safe side.

Didnt know having a ptg made you a pro tho ..... lol, i dont think of all the pro's as pro's due to there being no govening body.... who gave them the title as "pro", they just good at what they do..


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Scud said:


> Your best bet would be to take some readings first Smudge before going any further to be on the safe side.
> 
> Didnt know having a ptg made you a pro tho ..... lol, i dont think of all the pro's as pro's due to there being no govening body.... who gave them the title as "pro", they just good at what they do..


Hear hear!!! A lot of people on these forums run thier own valet / detailing business (including myself) but just because we don't advertise the the fact all over the place(or can't afford to) does not make me or anyone else less of a profesional. If you get paid to do any job then you are by rights a profesional at that job.

I think from now on I will put some letters after my name, see if that makes any difference, like P.C.D, D.A.D, P.V, or even I.P.C.D.V.

Thats my 2 pence worth.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

didnt really want to get into this again getting a bit boring now , but you guys are quick enough to charge people to do detailing on the weekends for pocket money , ok great doesnt bother me in the least , but when it goes wrong , whats the first thing you do , well the thread title says it all.
and then have the audacity to knock what i do for a living , maybe this is better than advertising watching you lot fxxx up


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

peter richards said:


> didnt really want to get into this again getting a bit boring now , but you guys are quick enough to charge people to do detailing on the weekends for pocket money , ok great doesnt bother me in the least , but when it goes wrong , whats the first thing you do , well the thread title says it all.
> and then have the audacity to knock what i do for a living , maybe this is better than advertising watching you lot fxxx up


Oooooh yer now thats a post and a half :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

Wp said:


> Hear hear!!! A lot of people on these forums run thier own valet / detailing business (including myself) but just because we don't advertise the the fact all over the place(or can't afford to) does not make me or anyone else less of a profesional. If you get paid to do any job then you are by rights a profesional at that job.
> 
> I think from now on I will put some letters after my name, see if that makes any difference, like P.C.D, D.A.D, P.V, or even I.P.C.D.V.
> 
> Thats my 2 pence worth.


lol at this post , scud mate , if a plumber turned up to your house , but forgot his copper tubing , what would you think of that , wouldnt be very impressed would you .if you dont have the tools dont do the job


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

peter richards said:


> didnt really want to get into this again getting a bit boring now , but you guys are quick enough to charge people to do detailing on the weekends for pocket money , ok great doesnt bother me in the least , but when it goes wrong , whats the first thing you do , well the thread title says it all.
> and then have the audacity to knock what i do for a living , maybe this is better than advertising watching you lot fxxx up


Where were they knocking you or saying they charged for what they were doing?
I thought this was a site for helping each other and giving advice?


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

peter richards said:


> lol at this post , scud mate , if a plumber turned up to your house , but forgot his copper tubing , what would you think of that , wouldnt be very impressed would you .if you dont have the tools dont do the job


Glad to be of service Peter


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Where were they knocking you or saying they charged for what they were doing?
> I thought this was a site for helping each other and giving advice?


thats one thing you cant say i dont do check my posts , ill readily give my advice , but lately there seems to be a resentment on here toward us so called pros , funny really as its mostly the guys who have aspirations on going full time themselves

anyway i wont clog the thread the guy needs to find a PTG


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Where were they knocking you or saying they charged for what they were doing?
> I thought this was a site for helping each other and giving advice?


Its also about giving people a little respect that I think was missing from earlier posts.

I think were lucky to have Peter in S Wales as he is helpfull in replying to post and not someone who is prone to self promotion.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hang on guys a minute please. Can you please keep these comments off this thread.

Firstly can we keep posts about ppls work seperate from this please. I at no time have called myself a pro, far from it, yes i have detailed a few cars now but by no means call myself a pro. In fact i have only ever charged one person!!. This is the first time I have come across this problem and both myself and Mark are confused, frustrated that this has happened. Both of us have spent many hours on here reading etc and I am have asked previously if anyone offers any training and what the cost of training would be, but alas didnt have a great response. 

I guess everyone has at some point encountered a problem and asked for advice or guidance whether it is detailing, modding cars etc, that is all i have done, but i guess I shouldn't of bothered.

Thanks for the help:wall: :wall: :wall: 

Smudge

Mods - please lock or delete this thread as its not going any where


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

peter richards said:


> lol at this post , scud mate , if a plumber turned up to your house , but forgot his copper tubing , what would you think of that , wouldnt be very impressed would you .if you dont have the tools dont do the job


Right, point being ????


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Wp said:


> Hear hear!!! A lot of people on these forums run thier own valet / detailing business (including myself) but just because we don't advertise the the fact all over the place(or can't afford to) does not make me or anyone else less of a profesional. If you get paid to do any job then you are by rights a profesional at that job.
> 
> I think from now on I will put some letters after my name, see if that makes any difference, like P.C.D, D.A.D, P.V, or even I.P.C.D.V.
> 
> Thats my 2 pence worth.


Im not saying these guys dont deserve it, they work hard what im saying is there should be a governing body for it.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Scud said:


> Your best bet would be to take some readings first Smudge before going any further to be on the safe side.
> 
> Didnt know having a ptg made you a pro tho ..... lol, i dont think of all the pro's as pro's due to there being no govening body.... who gave them the title as "pro", they just good at what they do..


 To clarify, I was not suggesting that acquiring a PTG makes someone a 'pro'. One definition of a professional is someone who is *'engaged in a specified occupation for pay or as a means of livelihood' *. The only means of telling when someone on DW is a Pro is if they have 'DW Supporter' status, and that is what I was refering to when I said I may go 'pro' soon.

Wp: If you run a valet/detailing business why not become a DW supporter? IIRC it's £120 a year but gives you access to loads of useful information and is fantastic targeted advertising. I'm sure Peter will vouch for its benefits.

I don't see the need for any animosity between amateurs, pros or anyone inbetween. We're all here to help each other so lets keep it friendly.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> To clarify, I was not suggesting that acquiring a PTG makes someone a 'pro'. One definition of a professional is someone who is *'engaged in a specified occupation for pay or as a means of livelihood' *. The only means of telling when someone on DW is a Pro is if they have 'DW Supporter' status, and that is what I was refering to when I said I may go 'pro' soon.
> 
> Wp: If you run a valet/detailing business why not become a DW supporter? IIRC it's £120 a year but gives you access to loads of useful information and is fantastic targeted advertising. I'm sure Peter will vouch for its benefits.
> 
> I don't see the need for any animosity between amateurs, pros or anyone inbetween. We're all here to help each other so lets keep it friendly.


Im not going to go into a debate over this...... but apart from having all the stuff and £120 for a forum to state you as a supporter wouldnt convince someone you are good, showing work and build a porfolio is a major part of it..which by the look on things you have started with.

But anyway smudge still needs help with this problem, back to topic.


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

If anyone fancies popping to Cwmbran your help would be appreciated guys.............i'll even gets some cakes in to go with the tea and coffee :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bit to far to go for me just to check the paint , but if you are anywhere near then ill check it for you


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> To clarify, I was not suggesting that acquiring a PTG makes someone a 'pro'. One definition of a professional is someone who is *'engaged in a specified occupation for pay or as a means of livelihood' *. The only means of telling when someone on DW is a Pro is if they have 'DW Supporter' status, and that is what I was refering to when I said I may go 'pro' soon.
> 
> Wp: If you run a valet/detailing business why not become a DW supporter? IIRC it's £120 a year but gives you access to loads of useful information and is fantastic targeted advertising. I'm sure Peter will vouch for its benefits.
> 
> I don't see the need for any animosity between amateurs, pros or anyone inbetween. We're all here to help each other so lets keep it friendly.


Im sure I can find better ways of spending 120 notes. For a start my van needs a service.... regarding a ptg I visit Cardiff at least once a week and I have a pdg. If I can be of any help please pm me.


----------

